# Hello My name Is Nicholas



## Unique3rdEye (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm 21 years old from Barbados and i'd be more than glad to become 1 of many  better men of society. I hope to be involved as much as possible while make many great memories along the way. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Unique3rdEye (Oct 27, 2018)

Unique3rdEye said:


> I'm 21 years old from Barbados and i'd be more than glad to become 1 of many  better men of society. I hope to be involved as much as possible while make many great memories along the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


**making 

Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello, Nicholas can you go into more detail as to why do you want to be a Mason? You will neither become wealthy nor powerful, and to be a Mason can take up to 3 years of study and cost the equivalent of hundreds of US dollars. What talents can you contribute to the lodge?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

google grand lodge of barbados and find the lodge near to where you live or work and make an in person visit-Masonry is done face-to-face and NOT over the internet


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Unique3rdEye (Oct 27, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Hello, Nicholas can you go into more detail as to why do you want to be a Mason? You will neither become wealthy nor powerful, and to be a Mason can take up to 3 years of study and cost the equivalent of hundreds of US dollars. What talents can you contribute to the lodge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Those people who think just because they are a mason they will aquire automatic wealth and fame are the reason Society see's the brotherhood for what it's not, my purpose is to go deeper into the light of knowledge and to exercise more charitable work for my community, those within it and beyond.

Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Oct 27, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> google grand lodge of barbados and find the lodge near to where you live or work and make an in person visit-Masonry is done face-to-face and NOT over the internet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Depends on juristiction.
In some juristiction the first contact can be online.


----------



## Unique3rdEye (Oct 27, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Depends on juristiction.
> In some juristiction the first contact can be online.


This was very helpful, but on another side note im Leaving Barbados In few weeks to return to nyc as a US citizen so petitioning here in Barbados with such limited time would it still make sense if i go to a Lodge here in Barbados?,or should Just wait and petition in nyc?

Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

The petitioning process can take at least MONTHS in certain jurisidictions, particularly if you do not personally know an active Freemason. Better to petition in NYC. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

I was very fortunate in that my sponsor and I went to the same church, so it was about three months for me. I think that I was given a petition on my sponsor's recommendation, took another month to be read at a stated meeting, then another month for the interview and background check and another month to be voted upon.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

If you show up without a sponsor, you would, at least in Texas, need to attend several months of meetings as a guest at the pre-meeting dinner while the brothers get to know you and are comfortable enough with you to give you a petition.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 27, 2018)

Unique3rdEye said:


> This was very helpful, but on another side note im Leaving Barbados In few weeks to return to nyc as a US citizen so petitioning here in Barbados with such limited time would it still make sense if i go to a Lodge here in Barbados?,or should Just wait and petition in nyc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


Definitely wait. Find a lodge near you geographically and start by visiting there in person. Good luck, your intentions sound positive.


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

And even during the 3-month application process, I volunteered to help out at the pre-meeting dinners and any other public events to show how committed I was to becoming a member....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

Mr Nicholas, this was my experience back in 1996, your mileage (kilometrage) might vary. PATIENCE is very important in anything Masonic, from application to study and advancement through the degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

I wish you good luck - one reason that we do not recruit is that Masonry is not your typical social club it is a lifestyle - also if your interest is any more than curiosity, the less that you know about the ritual work the better: a good read is "Freemasons for Dummies" by Chris Hodapp, which discusses among other things the history and philosophy of Masonry in a very basic and entertaining way


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Depends on juristiction.
> In some juristiction the first contact can be online.



While the online contact info might certainly be available, for various reasons (see Bro DFreybur's posts on this topic) I still believe that the most efficient way is to visit the lodge and meet the brothers face to face.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 27, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> I wish you good luck - one reason that we do not recruit is that Masonry is not your typical social club it is a lifestyle - also if your interest is any more than curiosity, the less that you know about the ritual work the better: a good read is "Freemasons for Dummies" by Chris Hodapp, which discusses among other things the history and philosophy of Masonry in a very basic and entertaining way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Well, in some jurisdictions we do recruit, with the internet, billboards, television...


----------



## Elexir (Oct 27, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> While the online contact info might certainly be available, for various reasons (see Bro DFreybur's posts on this topic) I still believe that the most efficient way is to visit the lodge and meet the brothers face to face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Well in some juristictions non-masons are only welcome at certain times of the year and just showing up on a lodge night would have him kicked out.


----------



## Unique3rdEye (Oct 27, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> If you show up without a sponsor, you would, at least in Texas, need to attend several months of meetings as a guest at the pre-meeting dinner while the brothers get to know you and are comfortable enough with you to give you a petition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


How can i get to know brothers in New York?


Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

go to this website https://nymasons.org/site/ and find a lodge close to where you will either live or work then visit the lodge in person-this could take at least 3 months if not more


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

If you have a preference for a lodge that is of the historically but not exclusively African-American tradition http://princehallny.org


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, in some jurisdictions we do recruit, with the internet, billboards, television...



Bro Glen: I guess I think of recruiting as "membership drives" where members go out into the general public with a handful of petitions and say "You want to be a Mason?" as I have seen done with other fraternal groups such as the Knights of Columbus (rough Catholic analog to the Masons:full disclosure- I was a member before I joined the lodge and my sponsor was also a member) I like to think that the internet, billboards and TV announcements are more "informing" than "recruiting"


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 27, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Bro Glen: I guess I think of recruiting as "membership drives" where members go out into the general public with a handful of petitions and say "You want to be a Mason?" as I have seen done with other fraternal groups such as the Knights of Columbus (rough Catholic analog to the Masons:full disclosure- I was a member before I joined the lodge and my sponsor was also a member) I like to think that the internet, billboards and TV announcements are more "informing" than "recruiting"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Well, not that brazen, a number of states allow solicitation :

UGLE: there is no objection to a neutrally worded approach being made to a man who could be considered a suitable candidate for Freemasonry. There can be no objection to his being reminded, once, that the approach was made. Information for the Guidance of Members of the Craft, 2013, page 36.


Utah: The definition of improper solicitation of a potential candidate is any proposal by a Mason that involves coercion or implied negative retaliation of any kind. 2012 Proceedings Page 39.


NM Code 308. SELECTIVE INVITATION.Any Master Mason in good standing may invite a man he knows to be of good character and morals to join the fraternity if he qualifies under Codes 301, 302 and 303 above


Minnesota rule: 

Proper solicitation shall consist of the following: A man of sterling qualities may be approached and informed, but only once. He must be

left to make his own decision. He should not be badgered


Michigan: permits selective solicitation.  A Brother can ask a man he knows well if he’d like to join.   


The current understanding in CA is that a mason could tell someone that they think that they would be a good mason.  After that if asked the mason may provide more information.


TX allows a neutrally worded invitation 


Scotland: it is permissible to ask suitable gentlemen if they would consider joining. 


It is understood per a Grand lodge officer that Alabama allows an invitation


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 27, 2018)

In Texas we have quite a number of events open to the public (which I think are indirect invitations):
Officer installations;
4th of July patriotic programs;
Community Builder awards (where the recepient CANNOT be a Mason);
Lodge open houses;
etc.
Question from your learned perspective- is the distinction among inviting, soliciting, recruiting and informing merely semantic?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Unique3rdEye (Oct 27, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> In Texas we have quite a number of events open to the public (which I think are indirect invitations):
> Officer installations;
> 4th of July patriotic programs;
> Community Builder awards (where the recepient CANNOT be a Mason);
> ...


I understand the first part however i dont quite understand the question

Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 28, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> In Texas we have quite a number of events open to the public (which I think are indirect invitations):
> Officer installations;
> 4th of July patriotic programs;
> Community Builder awards (where the recepient CANNOT be a Mason);
> ...


Let me avoid the question, and ask if any of those is prohibited under your code, but is it is only improper solicitation?


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't have my code book handy but I defer to you and agree that the real question is what amounts to improper solicitation-thanks for the proper perspective


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 28, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> I was very fortunate in that my sponsor and I went to the same church, so it was about three months for me.


My situation was similar.


CLewey44 said:


> Definitely wait. Find a lodge near you geographically and start by visiting there in person.


Agreed.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 29, 2018)

Mrredsand9 said:


> I'm Presbyterian as well brother and on our session board (ruling elders). I see no conflict, as a matter of fact I believe the craft enhances our understanding of Christian faith.





Glen Cook said:


> Well, not that brazen, a number of states allow solicitation :
> 
> UGLE: there is no objection to a neutrally worded approach being made to a man who could be considered a suitable candidate for Freemasonry. There can be no objection to his being reminded, once, that the approach was made. Information for the Guidance of Members of the Craft, 2013, page 36.
> 
> ...



Pennsylvania permits selective invitation as well.

From the GL of PA website:


> Our tradition was to wait for you to seek membership entirely of your own free will and accord. Today, however, we allow our members to selectively invite men of good character, who will be a credit to our Fraternity.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 29, 2018)

Since you are moving to NYC, there are plenty of lodges there under the 2 jurisdictions.

Contact by email but never wait one second for response.  Many lodges deliberately ignore contact requests other than geneology for privacy reasons.

Masonry in the US is in person.  Knock on the door.  Meet the guys.  Once you have decided which local lodge you want, go there that day of the month from then on.  it will take a few months for your petition to be signed.  Again, that timing is deliberate.  Patience is one of our many lessons.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Contact by email but never wait one second for response. Many lodges deliberately ignore contact requests other than geneology for privacy reasons.


Sound advice.


----------



## MichianaMason45 (Dec 16, 2018)

Unique3rdEye said:


> This was very helpful, but on another side note im Leaving Barbados In few weeks to return to nyc as a US citizen so petitioning here in Barbados with such limited time would it still make sense if i go to a Lodge here in Barbados?,or should Just wait and petition in nyc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using My Freemasonry mobile app


I would wait to petition in NYC. But, most jurisdictions in the US have a mimiuim residency require which is usually 6-12 months.


----------

